# Βάλε τον Τομ πάνω στο τηλέφωνο



## Earion (Jul 12, 2010)

Ξεφυλλίζοντας, μάλλον αφηρημένα, το τεύχος Ιουνίου του *Book Press*, ενός δωρεάν περιοδικού που ασχολείται με το βιβλίο, το μάτι μου έπεσε στη στήλη με τον τίτλο «Τ.Κ. 2010», που επιμελείται ο Γιώργος Τσακνιάς, και άρχισα να διαβάζω τα παρακάτω, που τα μεταφέρω εδώ ολόκληρα όπως ακριβώς έχουν. Απολαύστε το κείμενο χωρίς άλλες σκέψεις· οποιαδήποτε άλλη αντίδραση κρατήστε τη για το τέλος.

Κύριε Διευθυντά,

Στο τεύχος υπ’ αριθ. 5,5 του περιοδικού σας, ο συνεργάτης σας κ. Τσακνιάς δημοσίευσε βιβλιοκρισία για το μυθιστόρημα του Τζέιμς Πίνκερτον «Θάνατος πάνω σε ψηλά τακούνια» (Καραμητσόπουλος Εκδοτική), χαρακτηρίζοντας τη μετάφραση του συνεργάτη μας Α. Ι. Γκουγκλάκη «άθλια». Παραθέτω απόσπασμα του βιβλίου, προκειμένου οι αναγνώστες σας να κρίνουν αν η μετάφραση «είναι τόσο κατά λέξη, που στα ελληνικά δεν βγάζει νόημα», όπως ισχυρίζεται ο αξιότιμος (;) συνεργάτης σας:

«Φίνα!», είπε ο Ντικ, και περπάτησε έξω την πόρτα. Έβρεχε γάτες και σκύλους, έτσι είχε χρειαστεί να ανοίξει την ομπρέλα του. «Ποια να ήταν η μυστηριώδης γυναίκα πάνω σε ψηλά τακούνια που είχε φανεί να βγαίνει από το μπαρ μισή ώρα προτού βρούνε τον Χάρυ με μια τρύπα μέσα στο μέτωπό του;», ρώτησε τον εαυτό του. «Πού να κοιτάξω για το φονικό όπλο; Δεν έχω ένα στοιχείο...» Περπάτησε μέσα σε έναν τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο, σήκωσε τον παραλήπτη και πληκτρολόγησε έναν αριθμό. Μια βραχνή γυναικεία φωνή απάντησε στο άλλο τέλος της γραμμής. «Χέυ όμορφη», είπε κοφτά το ιδιωτικό μάτι, «είναι ο Ντικ. Βάλε τον Τομ πάνω στο τηλέφωνο». Αυτή την ώρα της ημέρας, ο γερο-Τομ συνήθιζε να αρπάζει ένα σάντουιτς. Ο Ντικ είχε σημαντικά νέα να μοιραστεί μαζί του για τον φόνο του Χάρυ --ύστερα από όλα, ήταν ο Τομ, δεν ήταν ο Τομ, ο Ντικ κι ο Χάρυ. «Είναι η ώρα να βάλουμε τις κάρτες μας πάνω στο τραπέζι», σκέφτηκε.​
Μετά τιμής,
Ιωάννης Καραμητσόπουλος,
Εκδότης​Ωραίο δεν ήταν; Πού γελάσατε περισσότερο, στο «ιδιωτικό μάτι» ή στο «σήκωσε τον παραλήπτη»; Εγώ παραδόθηκα στο γέλιο στο «Βάλε τον Τομ πάνω στο τηλέφωνο».

Ασφαλώς πρόκειται για αποκύημα μηχανικής μετάφρασης. Υψηλότατης ποιοτικής στάθμης μάλιστα. Έχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο ζηλευτό επίπεδο οι μηχανές; Δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί.

Αλλά, γιά σταθείτε μια στιγμή. Εκείνο το «Γκουγκλάκης» είναι υπαρκτό επώνυμο; Μήπως θα ’πρεπε να μας βάλει σε υποψίες; Τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί εδώ; Το όνομα Γιάννης Καραμητσόπουλος είναι υπαρκτό. Είναι ποιητής και εκδότης λογοτεχνικών περιοδικών.

Μήπως πιαστήκαμε στα δίχτια κάποιας ευφυούς φάρσας; Να το σκαρφίστηκε ο συντάκτης; Α, στο καλό!, κατάφερε να με ξεγελάσει.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 12, 2010)

και: τεύχος 5,5...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2010)

Απίστευτο! Ακόμα γελάω... 

Όσο για κάποιους ποιητές, όπως έχει πει και ο Θωμάς Γκόρπας:

"Οι μισοί Έλληνες γράφουν ποιήματα
οι άλλοι μισοί δεν διαβάζουν τίποτα."

Δυστυχώς δεν τιμάει το σινάφι των ποιητών και όσους πραγματικά ξεχωρίζουν αυτό. Αλλά είναι κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Άλλωστε, στην Ελλάδα, ό,τι δηλώσεις αυτό και είσαι. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Η ιστορία αρχίζει, πράγματι, να βρομάει από το 5,5. Είναι το πρώτο «κλείσιμο του ματιού». Ήδη στον Γκουγκλάκη βλέπεις τη γλώσσα γερά σφηνωμένη πίσω από το μάγουλο. Αλλά απολαμβάνεις το «μεταφρασμένο» κείμενο όσο και τις κουλές αντίστροφες μεταφράσεις ιδιωματισμών του είδους «slowly the much oil». «Μεταφρασμένο» σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί είναι κι αυτό προϊόν της γόνιμης φαντασίας του φαρσέρ. Η μηχανική μετάφραση δεν δίνει τέτοιες στρογγυλεμένες γωνιές (θα μου πείτε ότι κάτι έκανε κι ο άνθρωπος-μεταφραστής) ούτε τόσο εύστοχα αφασικές μεταφράσεις. Για παράδειγμα, μια δοκιμή θα σας πείσει με έπεισε:



*Αγγλικό (back translation)*
|
*Babel Fish*
|
*Google translate*

It was raining cats and dogs.| Ήταν βρέχοντας γάτες και σκυλιά. | Έβρεχε γάτες και σκύλους.
He asked himself. | Ρωτήθηκε. | Αναρωτήθηκε.
He walked into a telephone booth. | Μπήκε μέσα έναν τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο | Περπατούσε σε ένα τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο.
He lifted the receiver. | Σήκωσε το δέκτη. | Ανύψωσε το δέκτη.
Put Tom on the phone. | Ο τεθειμένος Tom στο τηλέφωνο. | Βάλτε Tom στο τηλέφωνο.
It is time we put our cards on the table. | Είναι χρόνος που βάζουμε τις κάρτες μας στον πίνακα. | Είναι καιρός να θέσουμε τις κάρτες μας στο τραπέζι.
Εκτός του ότι οι μηχανές δεν θα μπορούν ποτέ να καταλάβουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _love–αγάπη_ και _love–έρωτα_ ή αν το _you_ είναι «εσύ» ή «εσείς», δεν μπορούν καν να ξέρουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αόριστο και παρατατικό (_walked > περπατούσε_). Κατά τ' άλλα, είναι καιρός να θέσουμε τις κάρτες μας στο τραπέζι ή, αν προτιμάτε (_It is time we laid our cards on the table_), είναι καιρός να γεννήσουμε τις κάρτες μας στο τραπέζι.


----------



## shinecast (Sep 30, 2010)

Χε χε, ως δράστης της φάρσας χαίρομαι πολύ που τη διασκεδάσατε. Όντως, nickel, τα μεταφραστήρια δεν "στρογγυλεύουν". Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να προσπαθήσει κανείς να μπει στη λογική τους - σίγουρα έχει μεγάλη πλάκα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2010)

Εύγε Shinecast! Μόνο μια τελευταία ερώτηση: ο Γιάννης Καραμητσόπουλος ήταν κι αυτός στο κόλπο ή έγινε πρωταγωνιστής εν αγνοία του ;


----------



## EleniD (Oct 1, 2010)

Δεν σας πιστεύω! Μα στ' αλήθεια δημοσιεύτηκε η φάρσα αυτή; Αν είναι έτσι, είναι το πιο εύστοχο ξεμπρόστιασμα για τα τεκταινόμενα στο χώρο της λογοτεχνίας/του βιβλίου/της μετάφρασης/της δημοσιογραφίας...

Και -δυστυχώς- αν κάποιος μου πει πως πράγματι έχει κυκλοφορήσει αυτή η μετάφραση, θα τον πιστέψω! Εκεί βρισκόμαστε, κάπου κοντά στο σημείο μηδέν, όπου όλα είναι πιθανά, όλα γίνονται αποδεκτά.


----------



## shinecast (Oct 15, 2010)

Όντως δημοσιεύτηκε, στο bookpress (free press περί βιβλίου). Ο Καραμητσόπουλος ήταν συνωνυμία!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 15, 2010)

Τώρα πρόσεξα και τα αρχικά Α. Ι. Γκουγκλάκης -Artificial Intelligence, ε;


----------



## shinecast (Oct 21, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Τώρα πρόσεξα και τα αρχικά Α. Ι. Γκουγκλάκης -Artificial Intelligence, ε;



Ακριβώς! ;)


----------

